# West Midlands Cruise to the Rolling Road



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Rolling Road day on the 13th in Milton Keynes. 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=126767

Me and VSpurs are both attending anyone fancy joining us?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Hey Matt, how many are having a plot done? If there are any places I might come down, if not I will leave it. I want to see exactly what my motor is producing...

stu


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stu_tt said:


> Hey Matt, how many are having a plot done? If there are any places I might come down, if not I will leave it. I want to see exactly what my motor is producing...
> 
> stu


Apparently there are 19 going down but not all running.

Me and Matt will roll down, it will be good for you to join us!

WDYT?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I'll come down if I can get a slot. I have a p-torque map and there a lot of questions I need answering. A dyno run and a plot should answer most fo my questions - but I reckon I'll then have a few more !!

stu


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

amiTT says I have a slot, so will cruise down with you guys as ong as your right feet aren't too heavy :lol: :lol:

stu


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Stu, be good if you can make it, really like the look of your car with those BBS's - as I have a Black Pearl too and be good to have a nice example to compare to.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stu_tt said:


> amiTT says I have a slot, so will cruise down with you guys as ong as your right feet aren't too heavy :lol: :lol:
> 
> stu


I'm planning on taking it easy on the way down!

Only have size 8 feet! Ha!

You know what they say, small feet......

small shoes!!

:lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Where in Brum are you, south ish? Im at Junction 11/12 of M5, was hoping G12MO would meet me up here and then go over, but I gess its best we head East than up the M5? Il try and PM G12MO see if he wants to meet up with me


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ill prob head m5 m42 m40 or m1 depending on where it is...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Multi Map sends me down the M1!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats fine.... I was only guessing


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

guys, I'm waiting for a slot time, can do it any time but want to know so we can plan ETAs etc.

stu


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i should be up for this chaps. i'd be down the M1 and get on at junction 26...

let me know if anyones going M1 route and i'll tag on at some services or something? :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going M6 - M1 so maybe the watford Gap services would be the best place?

:roll:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

depending on time of day going down there it looks like M5, M6, M1 will be best for Matt and me....will tie up nearer the time. Also depends on slot times too.

stu


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I will be getting on at 26 also


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt/Stu,

Shall we meet at the Corley Services on the M6 (There's a Shell Garage there where we can top up on V-Power) then meet the Notts/Derby guys at the Watford Gap Services on the M1 on the way down?

Elliott/Rik-e

You up for that?

We could all cruise down together then.

I'm thinking 9.30/9.45 at Corley and then 10.15/10.30 at the Watford Gap Services?

Let us know what you think!

:roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Quite happy to do both of those stops. Factor in a good 15-30 mins extra at each pick up and ppl have a tendency to chat etc and you don't wanna rush.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

sounds good to me - need to book good weather chaps, a nice, clear, dry day 

stu


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stu_tt said:


> depending on time of day going down there it looks like M5, M6, M1 will be best for Matt and me....will tie up nearer the time. Also depends on slot times too.
> 
> stu


I think we have been put in from 12.00!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

it's a pain in the arse running commentary on two posts !! :lol: :lol:

mine's gonna be the lowest powered there [smiley=bigcry.gif]

stu


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

you guys going too early for me. im hoping to leave about 11ish from home. get there by about 12 - 12.30ish.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

King TT said:


> you guys going too early for me. im hoping to leave about 11ish from home. get there by about 12 - 12.30ish.


I don't think we will be there much earlier than that but we're meeting a few others on the way down.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i think im still on for this guys, not sure how long ill be staying though.

What junction is the watford services on M1? I never go south on the M1 so im crap with the names of services etc!

Let me know the plan and times i need to be places...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Still got problems with the car. Didn't make APS today as been in bed with man flu.

Have booked the car in an midland vw for 11am on Saturday with the intention of getting it fixed and then making my way down. Just hope I'm not too late but this is the only option I have now tbh.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

What is the plan exactly then? where are we meeting?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

rik-e said:


> i think im still on for this guys, not sure how long ill be staying though.
> 
> What junction is the watford services on M1? I never go south on the M1 so im crap with the names of services etc!
> 
> Let me know the plan and times i need to be places...


Why would you want to know about watford services??? THats where us north West Londoners are starting!

Have you guys got a solid plan yet?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

*Ok Guys can people who want to meet and are definite for the morning pm me please. *

My car is now running properly (ish) so I will be coming down.

If you are all still coming I will join you, if not then I will head down early to meet that rough southern lot.

Pm me and ill drop you my contact number if needs be.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*Rik-e / Elliott / Anyone else going from up here:*

I'm being dragged along now, so if you two getting on at J26 want to meet up at Trowel services, just below J26, I'll meet you there. I'm thinking 7:30am at Trowel services to get down to the RR for 9am.

Hows that sound?

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Isn't ti better if we all head down in one big convoy Nick? Rather than 2?

Why that early? You putting up the flags or something?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Early is good Matt!!

Get your arse out of bed early and come and spend the day with us!

Nem. Really pleased your coming mate!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hark said:


> Isn't ti better if we all head down in one big convoy Nick? Rather than 2?
> 
> Why that early? You putting up the flags or something?


Well if I'm going to bother going down I might as well make the most of it and get there for the start, get to see Caney's car running then as it looks like he's on first.

Also J26 is way above where you lot are joining the M1 and meeting, so no problem with meeting up with you lot, but it looks like you're going down a lot later.

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I do HATE early mornings on weekends. Will see what I can do as would like to see steve's car.

VSPURS is meeting us there hopefully as his TT is not finished yet.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

what time u meeting up and where.

ps the weather is gonna be crap..


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Heavy rain forecast guys - why is that everytime we get together it rains!! And this time we don't have Suraj to blame! :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

The rolling road is indoors, we are not gonna get wet guys. Ok it might be a bit cold, but oh well!!

Rain just ads to the atmosphere in the photos!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Rain just ads to the atmosphere in the photos!


And the mud on the way down.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

i know, its pointless washing the car!!!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry guys!

Car's not ready!

So Gutted!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Come as a passenger anyway no?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Come as a passenger anyway no?


I may come down with the kids anyway!

It will be good to see your cars and meet you guys!


----------

